# Quetschhülsen ,welche Größe?



## Tinca52 (24. April 2020)

Hallo ,
ich möchte aus Titanium  1x1 0,30mm selbst Vorfach bauen.Meine Frage, welche Quetschülse ( durchmesser) soll ich nehmen ? 
Achim


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (4. November 2020)

Hallo, v.a. bei Titan so gering, wie möglich. Wenn Du es in eine 0,6 er schaffst, ist es gut. Sonst 0,8.  Ich ziehe bei Titan sogar jeweils 2 Hülsen mit leichtem Abstand hintereinander auf. 1mm Schrumpfschlauch drauf und es hält. Bei normalem Vorfach (oder dünnem Titan) kannst Du den abstehenden Rest umlegen und unter den Schrumpfschlauch schieben, um Herausrutschen zu vermeiden.

 Aber egal wie sorgfältig man auch arbeitest, es passiert immer wieder, das ein Vorfach nicht hält. Daher teste ich alle Vorfächer nach dem binden auf 70 % der Tragkraftangabe und muss nachher am Wasser kein mulmiges Gefühl haben, wenn sich doch Mal ein Dicker an meine Angel verirrt haben sollte. 
Unabhängig davon bin ich aber wieder auf 1*7 umgestiegen, da ich die bekannten unerklärlichen Brüche bei Titan selbst schon beobachten konnte (beim Abhaken eines ausgedrillten Hechtes im Wasser. Wollte ihn der Schonung halber nicht aufs trockene Ufer legen - jetzt schwimmt er mit einem 3/0er Haken im Maul herum ... ). Jetzt nehme ich American Fishing Wire für 10cent pro Meter und die Probleme existieren nicht mehr.
Grüße, Michl


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2020)

Braucht man spezielle Zangen für die Hülsen?


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Braucht man spezielle Zangen für die Hülsen?


Ja


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2020)

Michi Back in Hell schrieb:


> Jetzt nehme ich American Fishing Wire für 10cent pro Meter und die Probleme existieren nicht mehr.



Meine Titan Versuche habe ich schon vor langer Zeit gemacht.
Das Zeug kommt mir nicht mehr an die Angel, reißt, oder platzt aus unerfindlichen Gründen und deine Köder fliegen zum Horizont, auf nimmer Wiedersehen!
American Fishing Wire ist das Beste mir bekannte Stahlvorfachmaterial, extrem weich, schon als 1x7, als 7x7 sowieso und sehr dünn dazu, aber dennoch ausreichend tragkräftig.
Das Material fühlt sich fast wie eine geflochtene Schnur an!
Deshalb ist es in 5/6 kg Stärke auch sehr gut zum Ansitzen auf Zander geeignet.
Fast schon zu schade zum Spinnfischen, wo ein Vorfach ja nicht so flexibel und weich sein muss?









						American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




(bevor Fragen kommen, dass Zeug ist brüniert, glänzt also nicht so wie auf dem Bild!)

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (4. November 2020)

Ja das mit dem Titan liest man immer wieder, es zeigt keine Ermüdungserscheinung und reisst ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2020)

Eine Packung Titan kostet ganz schnell mal 30,-. Das Geld für eine gescheite Zange und verschiedene Hülsendurchmesser und ggfs Schrumpfschläuche sollte man deswegen ruhig hinlegen, damit man ein bisschen rumprobieren und variieren kann.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meine Titan Versuche habe ich schon vor langer Zeit gemacht.
> Das Zeug kommt mir nicht mehr an die Angel, reißt, oder platzt aus unerfindlichen Gründen und deine Köder fliegen zum Horizont, auf nimmer Wiedersehen!
> American Fishing Wire ist das Beste mir bekannte Stahlvorfachmaterial, extrem weich, schon als 1x7, als 7x7 sowieso und sehr dünn dazu, aber dennoch ausreichend tragkräftig.
> Das Material fühlt sich fast wie eine geflochtene Schnur an!
> ...



Benutze ich ebenfalls schon länger und will nichts andres mehr.
Wem maximal 9kg Tragkraft genügen, der kann auch gerne twizzeln. Geht damit hervorragend.
Bei stärkeren Vorfächern sollte man dann eher mit Arterienklemme oder gar Akkuschrauber twizzeln, dann klappt das auch noch ohne sich dabei zu masakrieren.

Seitdem ich das einfache 1x7 AFW benutze, sind Quetschhülsen und Zange jedenfalls in Rente und bleiben es auch....brauch ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## jkc (5. November 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Benutze ich ebenfalls schon länger und will nichts andres mehr.
> Wem maximal 9kg Tragkraft genügen, der kann auch gerne twizzeln. Geht damit hervorragend.
> Bei stärkeren Vorfächern sollte man dann eher mit Arterienklemme oder gar Akkuschrauber twizzeln, dann klappt das auch noch ohne sich dabei zu masakrieren.
> 
> Seitdem ich das einfache 1x7 AFW benutze, sind Quetschhülsen und Zange jedenfalls in Rente und bleiben es auch....brauch ich einfach nicht mehr.




Hi, auch 1x1 Titan lässt sich mit etwas Fingerfertigkeit ohne Hülse verabeiten und knoten, zu ersten Versuchen bin ich gekommen, als selbst dreifach gekrimptes 120 Lbs Material nicht halten wollte. Zugegeben gerade in der Stärke ist es schon  gut widerspenstig aber es hält 1a und inzwischen knote ich alle Stärken - bei den dünneren Durchmessern gehts auch deutlich einfacher.
Wenn man Titan mit Klemmhülsen verarbeitet immer darauf achten, dass es parallel durch die Hülse läuft und sich darin nicht kreuzt. Am einfachsten fällt mir das, wenn ich die Hülsen vorquetsche, dass das Material nicht mehr übereinander durch geht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (5. November 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Braucht man spezielle Zangen für die Hülsen?



Man bekommst mit einer normalen Flachzange normal zwei Probleme. Einerseits rutschen Dir v.a. dünnere Vorfächer durch und ferner hast Du an den Enden der Quetschhülsen sehr scharfe Kanten erzeugt, an denen sich erstens leichter die Schnur verheddert und zweitens diese im Worst Case gleich auch noch beschädigt oder ganz abschneidet (v.a. Geflochtene). Für das Vorfach selbst sind die Kanten sicher auch nicht gut. 
Ich würde mir hier eine Zange mit 5 Druckpunkten zulegen und auch hier noch alles mit Schrumpfschlauch abdecken. Kauf das am besten im Elektrobedarf. Kostet hier nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes.
Viele Grüße, Michl


----------

